# Rub Question



## txbbqman (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, I am not sure I have seen this discussed before.

One of the guys on my Comp Team asked me why I always made my rub one batch at a time instead of just making it in bulk...enough to last several Comps.

The only answer I could come up with is simply because I have no clue as to an easy way to formulate it all out......loose translation...I'm a dummy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So does anyone have some kind of calculator that you can input your rub recipe and it will calculate it all out to larger quantities without changing the flavor?


----------



## denver dave (Mar 29, 2010)

Good question. I know doubling or tripling does not always work. I'm looking forward to hearing from the forum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 29, 2010)

You give it to a guy that is good in math and tell him to triple the amounts. 

OR

Use free online fraction calculators such as this one. 
http://www.homeschoolmath.net/worksh...calculator.php

Personally I dont like storing rubs for long. No more than a couple weeks at most. I think you start losing a lot of flavor after that. Especially if your grinding a lot of your own spices.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

I just make a double or triple batch. How much are you talking here like a 5 gallon buckets worth or smaller?


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 29, 2010)

No probably not 5 gallon buckets but large enough to do several Comps with.

and I do agree with Fourthwind on not making them to far in advance but understand most of these Comps we do are back to back weekends, so if I know I have 3 straight weekends of Comps I could make enough in the first week so that in week 2 and 3 it would cut down on my prep time and give me a little more time to spend with the family.

Sometimes when you do a straight across the board Triple you actually change the flavor...ie  too much salt is the main culprit.


----------



## pandemonium (Mar 29, 2010)

How would doubling or tripling not work? You lost me as to why it wouldn't be the same? A ratio problem? I would think it would be that critical


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Give this link a try, just be careful as to what you input. http://www.fruitfromwashington.com/R...onversions.php

i have used it several times and it works great for me.

REgarding large batches, it has been my observation that rubs can lose some potency over time. I make enough for the day's smoke, and my rubs are always fresh tasting.  Good luck my friend.


----------



## denver dave (Mar 29, 2010)

I just gave it a try. Nice converter. I book marked for future use.


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 29, 2010)

Another idea would be to invest in a digital food scale and a pocket calculator(or use the one on your computer) and weigh the rub ingriedients and then multiply the weight by the factor you want-ie. x3- to make the larger batch of rub.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm wondering the same thing. Why wouldn't multiplying a recipe work?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 30, 2010)

When i first mixed up Jeffs rub recipe, I followed it to the letter, to see if I liked it, well I did, and so did my family. So what I did is I mixed up a batch 4 separate times, and put them into one container, I'm not the best at math either, you can try this it worked for me.


----------



## dforbes (Mar 30, 2010)

I have doubled my recipies before with good results but when tripling you could tell the differance. I think it is because when mixing larger quanities I just didn't get it to mix together as well.


----------



## patntamsbeef (Mar 30, 2010)

Precisely..Was the guy messing with your hed trying to get you to slip up???


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 30, 2010)

This was my only point, Double is no problem, but when I triple sometimes the salt is over bearing


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 30, 2010)

Either you should have doubled the double recipe or you made a mistake when you tripled the salt. Or leave the salt out until all the other ingredients are mixed and add it gradually until it suits your taste.


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks richoso.....That's what I was looking for, I really appreciate the help

Sorry for the delay in getting back to ya


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

How about this one "Cause that the way I make it"


----------

